# new 'modern' geo carbon hardtail frame from BXT?



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

I don't recall seeing this before, it looks like it is meant for a 120 fork, and the HA is 67.2. I've been riding a more traditional geo BXT carbon frame for a couple of years, and it's held up great. - good to see offerings in XL too. 
29er Carbon Mountain Bike Frame Boost 148mm Disc Brake Hard Tail T1000 Frames | eBay


----------



## acedeuce802 (Jun 30, 2017)

I've been watching some of these getting built up on chinertown.com. I'm skeptical of the seat stay to seat tube junction. Nice to see a China direct hardtail with trail geo though.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Some things appear to be getting better on Chinese carbon frames, like cable management, but I'm constantly SHOCKED by how poorly they understand geometry. It would be SOOO easy to just copy a Trek, or a Santa Cruz, or whatever.

Specifically in size XL: the STA get STEEPER as the sizing goes up. As many people have already figured out a 77 degree STA on a hardtail is too steep for some people.

That seattube is also 540mm which is LONG leaving room for only a short dropper.

Chainstays 445mm, pretty long, too long for me but maybe not for some. Definitely less important to me if I was building a dedicated race bike though.

I'm super picky, and I know what I want out of a frame, but this one misses the mark for me. Crazy how cheap the frames are though. Ultimately I'd rather pay more and get what I want.


----------



## looks easy from here (Apr 16, 2019)

acedeuce802 said:


> I'm skeptical of the seat stay to seat tube junction.


Looks like they're trying to mimic the appearance of a FS.


----------



## malucky (Mar 7, 2015)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Some things appear to be getting better on Chinese carbon frames, like cable management, but I'm constantly SHOCKED by how poorly they understand geometry. It would be SOOO easy to just copy a Trek, or a Santa Cruz, or whatever.
> 
> Specifically in size XL: the STA get STEEPER as the sizing goes up. As many people have already figured out a 77 degree STA on a hardtail is too steep for some people.
> 
> ...


My personal experience is that not all riders are average dimensions, and not everyone will fit a slacker STA bike. You can slide the seat forward or backward to effectively change the STA to several degrees steeper/slacker. 

STA is adjustable a few degrees, and just like bar-width and stem length that people seem to be fixated on, it's just never been that big of a deal if i can still fit the bike.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

malucky said:


> My personal experience is that not all riders are average dimensions, and not everyone will fit a slacker STA bike. You can slide the seat forward or backward to effectively change the STA to several degrees steeper/slacker.
> 
> STA is adjustable a few degrees, and just like bar-width and stem length that people seem to be fixated on, it's just never been that big of a deal if i can still fit the bike.


By all means, buy one and report back on what you think.


----------



## Spoker (Apr 8, 2017)

Got the xl. Waiting for fork to return from sram. However long that may take.


----------



## bobk77 (May 14, 2012)

Spoker said:


> Got the xl. Waiting for fork to return from sram. However long that may take.


Let us know how how the build went.
I have an older version of BXT hardtale as a kind of gravel bike. Was the easiest build ever - everything lined up great


----------



## Spoker (Apr 8, 2017)

Fitted a knobby 2.6 with room to spare. Still waiting on my fork repair….


----------



## bobk77 (May 14, 2012)

Spoker said:


> Fitted a knobby 2.6 with room to spare. Still waiting on my fork repair….


How is the build going?


----------



## Spoker (Apr 8, 2017)

bobk77 said:


> How is the build going?


Got forks back and close to being done. Nice fit for everything. A tall seatpost may be needed, looking at the failure the gentleman on the china board had.


----------



## bobk77 (May 14, 2012)

What is the "China board"?


----------



## acedeuce802 (Jun 30, 2017)

bobk77 said:


> What is the "China board"?


He's probably referring to this BXT MTB 056?


----------



## Spoker (Apr 8, 2017)

Really like my XL. A little worried about the feeling the bike has rear suspension. At 6’5” there is a lot of post leveraging.


----------



## klaassybrand (Aug 18, 2011)

Spoker said:


> Really like my XL. A little worried about the feeling the bike has rear suspension. At 6’5” there is a lot of post leveraging.


Hi Spoker, any update on your experience with this frame? (Rear suspension) 

I'm tempted to also get one in XL size. Do you have a picture of your build perhaps?


----------



## Spoker (Apr 8, 2017)

1


----------



## Spoker (Apr 8, 2017)

Still really like my XL.
Ridden hard 3x/week.
A lot of vertical flex in the rear (almost soft tail feel).
I think it is important to have a long insertion of the seatpost.
I bought it to see if the 'new" geometry is for me (it is!) and then buy a steel frame.
I like this one too much though.
I think the price went down too!
Almost would buy one and put it on the shelf in case I break it.


----------



## Spoker (Apr 8, 2017)

ps, You really got to read the geometry table well to see if it will fit. The seat angle "changes" when the seat is higher up.


----------

